# That's it i'm done, taxicab companies need to be extinct



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok

I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.


Next time if i find myself stranted without a phone again i'm going to f* walk. This right here is the reason uber exists and why taxicabs need to go out of business, taxicabs are disgusting, this guy is lucky he didnt run anyone over in that driveway. I'll never take a cab again and i'll make sure that everyone i know ain't taking one either, taxi companies and their maniac employees needs to go out of business. I wonder what are yellocab hiring requirements:

-Do not speak english
-Always drive about 60mph, even if you are in a school zone or inside a f* driveway
-Refuse to take directions, type addresses in a garmin gps while moving in traffic
-Smell like shit
-Non-educated is a must and a plus.

Seriously man, i don't even know what these taxicabs are trying to fight for or complain about anything, these guys got nothing on Uber, these guys need to go out of business and never drive a car again, they need their licenses stripped away from them and go work in a mc donalds or something before they kill someone.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Cab companies give drivers nothing, but in return they don't demand anythting.
It's a good deal for the both parties.
Next time have a cash ready, give him, or dispetcher your address and get out in front of your driveway..
Nothing to see here, just a guy who didn't do his homework


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

What exists in Uber's business model that ensures that drivers speak english, drive the speed limit, take directions, smell good and are educated?

The cheaper Uber's rates get, the less the above exists in Uber drivers.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


Just keep your f* mind clear. Uber is a ride-sharing. Don't treat Uber as a friendly but cheap cab drivers. Many pax pissed off UberX drivers. Many pax start to taste the bitter fruit from the bad seed they sowed.

Respect and tip your UberX drivers.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> What exists in Uber's business model that ensures that drivers speak english, drive the speed limit, take directions, smell good and are educated?
> 
> The cheaper Uber's rates get, the less the above exists in Uber drivers.


Bs.
Put in the address and relax.
You wil give yourself a heart attack by worrying too much


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Your lucky he showed up in 10 minutes, people I talk to around here say it usually takes at the very least 30 minutes, and many times they never show up. If Uber and Lyft are taking so much of their business, demand should be down, they should be able to show up much sooner


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I agree with you that this guy was an atrocious cabby, and has No business driving a cab.

But it seems this kind of behavior by cabbies is not only expected, but willingly tolerated by the riders.
You should have taken command of the situation as soon as you realised what this guy was all about! But it's too late for that.
Please file complaints against this cabby for:
1) Being on his cell phone.
2) Not Slowing down & obeying traffic laws.
3) Taking a long circuitous route, and Not adjusting the fare at destination.

You can file cab complaints by dialing 311 in SF. Also report this guy to his cab company.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

I m not racist . Whenever I see an indian I know something gonna go wrong . Some indian are nice people but the majority of them are rude . The only time they look like salve at work cause they don't want to lose their jobs.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Atleast you weren't raped, held hostage. Beaten with a hammer or assaulted with a knife? That's the stuff some UberX drivers are up to lately.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I agree with you that this guy was an atrocious cabby, and has No business driving a cab.
> 
> But it seems this kind of behavior by cabbies is not only expected, but willingly tolerated by the riders.
> You should have taken command of the situation as soon as you realised what this guy was all about! But it's too late for that.
> ...


Look at it from the point of view of both people. this guy didn't have a cell phone, didn't have a wallet, who knows what his mental state was like (he admits he could not remember the phone # of even a single family member or friend), and hence how his resulting demeanor appeared. Who knows what the circumstances were that led him to the ER.

I find it strange, that a respected member of the community like you, would suggest he should complain to 311 about the cabbie, without having heard both sides of the story first.

I am not trying to take the side of the cabbie, I agree, some cab drivers definitely need to be reported to 311, but first at least make sure, the passenger is mentally balanced.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> I am not trying to take the side of the cabbie, I agree, some cab drivers definitely need to be reported to 311, but first at least make sure, the passenger is mentally balanced.


The cab ride happened yesterday. @cyb3rpunk has written a lucid & detailed post of his nightmare cab ride home from the ER.
There is enough detail in the OPs description that led me to believe that this cabbie deserves to have complaints lodged against him.

I consider & comport myself as a professional cab driver, and thus have above average expectations from other cab drivers. I sometimes tell other cab drivers in person to comport themselves more professionally.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Look at it from the point of view of both people. this guy didn't have a cell phone, didn't have a wallet, who knows what his mental state was like (he admits he could not remember the phone # of even a single family member or friend), and hence how his resulting demeanor appeared. Who knows what the circumstances were that led him to the ER.
> 
> I find it strange, that a respected member of the community like you, would suggest he should complain to 311 about the cabbie, without having heard both sides of the story first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeremy Joe said:


> Look at it from the point of view of both people. this guy didn't have a cell phone, didn't have a wallet, who knows what his mental state was like (he admits he could not remember the phone # of even a single family member or friend), and hence how his resulting demeanor appeared. Who knows what the circumstances were that led him to the ER.
> 
> I find it strange, that a respected member of the community like you, would suggest he should complain to 311 about the cabbie, without having heard both sides of the story first.
> 
> I am not trying to take the side of the cabbie, I agree, some cab drivers definitely need to be reported to 311, but first at least make sure, the passenger is mentally balanced.


Jermy Humm, you sure you are not Kumar!!!!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Your lucky he showed up in 10 minutes, people I talk to around here say it usually takes at the very least 30 minutes, and many times they never show up. If Uber and Lyft are taking so much of their business, demand should be down, they should be able to show up much sooner


It will never change with the taxis, I've hung out with cabbies in my town( at the bus station where they all go when its slow) on very slow days in the summer. 4 or 5 of them will be talking, mostly *****ing about their company, other drivers or anything else on their minds. One of the cabbies gets a call from the dispatcher on his cell phone....does he head to the pickup? no he stands there another 10-15 minutes *****ing about everything in the world then finally leaves to do the call.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> Bs.
> Put in the address and relax.
> You wil give yourself a heart attack by worrying too much


Worry? Uber was better than a cab for one reason. The drivers were earning more than cab drivers. Now that they're not, there's nothing that will keep Uber being better than cabs. Hell, they just allowed 15 year old Uber cars in some markets. The quality of Uber is on a massive decline as we post here.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> .


Thank Uber for this experience. This is just the race to the bottom affecting cab service the same way it affects us. Before Uber introduced unlimited numbers of cabs on the streets, a guy like this would never have lasted more than a week driving a cab that way. He might not anyway, he's bound to get in an accident and be fired.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I agree with you that this guy was an atrocious cabby, and has No business driving a cab.
> 
> But it seems this kind of behavior by cabbies is not only expected, but willingly tolerated by the riders.
> You should have taken command of the situation as soon as you realised what this guy was all about! But it's too late for that.
> ...


Do you belive that a cabbie, who drives 12 hrs a day can run 2 red lights and all stop signs and not get busted?

Do you have nothing better to do with your life than ****ing with man's livelihood?
I have a better idea: cash your ss check and buy yourself a porn magazine


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Some people in here are truly delusional... First, cabbies running red light and stop signs at 11pm in the burbs and not getting busted is not a surprise. Second, Uber still has a rating system and guys like this one wouldn't last a week with the consistent 1*s he would receive. There still is money to be made in certain markets, alot of drivers depend on this job and are trying to NOT get deactivated due to bad ratings so they will be at a minimal semi-decent drivers. I myself am a Uber Driver, and the service i provide goes beyond the scope of someone like this, i don't really do anything extraordinary though other than offering water and mints: I drive like a normal human, i take showers like a normal human, i am fast and reliable without having to be a nutcracker, i speak english, and i understand the difference between a driveway and a freeway, i could go on and on here but you all get the picture. Last time i was at the same ER i was fortunate enough to have my phone with me so i could order an Uber and guess what, it was a breeze, the driver was great, he obeyed traffic laws and followed my directions(not too hard, make a left at the first light and go straight for 2 miles), everything was great and i have nothing to complain about that experience. As an active Uber Driver i already see a lot of dumb cabbies doing dumb shit in the city, these guys manage to be even worse drivers than BMW/Audi/Lexus/Mercedes drivers, and that says a lot. I'm a Uber Veteran, i've done Uber Black i know the drill. So cabbies please, learn2drive or quit.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Denouber said:


> Jermy Humm, you sure you are not Kumar!!!!


Kumar...Kumar who?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

cyb3rpunkhimself : 192471 said:


> Some people in here are truly delusional... First, cabbies running red light and stop signs at 11pm in the burbs and not getting busted is not a surprise. Second, Uber still has a rating system and guys like this one wouldn't last a week with the consistent 1*s he would receive. There still is money to be made in certain markets, alot of drivers depend on this job and are trying to NOT get deactivated due to bad ratings so they will be at a minimal semi-decent drivers. I myself am a Uber Driver, and the service i provide goes beyond the scope of someone like this, i don't really do anything extraordinary though other than offering water and mints: I drive like a normal human, i take showers like a normal human, i am fast and reliable without having to be a nutcracker, i speak english, and i understand the difference between a driveway and a freeway, i could go on and on here but you all get the picture. Last time i was at the same ER i was fortunate enough to have my phone with me so i could order an Uber and guess what, it was a breeze, the driver was great, he obeyed traffic laws and followed my directions(not too hard, make a left at the first light and go straight for 2 miles), everything was great and i have nothing to complain about that experience. As an active Uber Driver i already see a lot of dumb cabbies doing dumb shit in the city, these guys manage to be even worse drivers than BMW/Audi/Lexus/Mercedes drivers, and that says a lot. I'm a Uber Veteran, i've done Uber Black i know the drill. So cabbies please, learn2drive or quit.


Anyone who calls himself cyberprank must have some mental problems


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

puber said:


> Anyone who calls himself siberprank must have some mental problems


Rly, well guess what, cabbie, i think your avatar picture fits you perfectly.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Rly, well guess what, cabbie, i think your avatar picture fits you perfectly.


Don't judge the book by it's cover.
You've leased uberblack from a fat cat, what makes you not a cabbie?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

You should come over and paint my house. With those broad brush strokes you'd be done no time. Owner/driver cabbies are usually great drivers in my experience. And that's true regardless of their language skills or ethnicity.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

stuber said:


> You should come over and paint my house. With those broad brush strokes you'd be done no time. Owner/driver cabbies are usually great drivers in my experience. And that's true regardless of their language skills or ethnicity.


A friend of mine owns 2 cabs.
When it was mandated by la dot to change the cars to hybrids, he didn't buy some salvage junk, he got 2 new priusVs, so drivers could enjoy driving and passengers could have a lot of leg room and cargo space.
It was expensive, but he believes in good taxi service.
Go find an uber driver, who would do that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@cyb3rpunk Great story, bust the guy. It's just like taking a drunk driver off the streets.

So how come you weren't willing to give him your address? I hate it when riders say I'll show you because I spend most of my time saying left lane, right lane, how many blocks because I do not do fast lane changes for safety reasons. And if I just pick them up from the ER the odds of them missing a turn are very high.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs has the same question I found myself asking. Why didn't you simply give the driver your address so he could simply put it in his garmin and be done with it? I drive taxi in a small town, all I need to know is where are we going. I don't need a GPS, from time to time, I will reference a map, but I always want to know where I'm going. Point of fact, for safety reasons (both myself and the pax) I want an address before I ever put the car in gear and I would radio base my destination....... There's a bunch of reasons for this. I too am not a fan of the way many passengers give directions. Sounds as if you were in a bit of a pissing match for control with the taxi driver from that point on. However well he did or didn't speak English doesn't seem important: The man speaks Garmin and you fought him on that for zero reason. If you can't supply me with a real address with the assumption that you can just direct me to drive.......... that shouldn't work for either a taxi driver or an UBER driver........ hell with UBER, wouldn't you be required to give an address, isn't that how they give you your estimate?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No requirement to give a destination, merely an option. But we've got to cut him a break. He was just coming from the ER


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

If I am unable to get a specific address from a pax, I have a couple options. I could radio dispatch and ask them where they have the call going. I will then ask the pax to confirm. That's pretty simple. Another option if I don't have a street number is to inform the reception desk at the ER of the trouble. Some people are released from the ER before they are ripe.... ready to go home. Well, all is fair in love, war and driving strangers around from a2b, perhaps destinations could be optional so long as the pax don't mind if I stop for a chili dog or two, gives me a chance to think about life.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


At current uber rates, Americans are working for less than illegal aliens. Wow.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I just reread the OP. In my opinion, the driver could have been more on top of his game, but that pax was looking for trouble and blood.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

puber said:


> Cab companies give drivers nothing, but in return they don't demand anythting.
> It's a good deal for the both parties.
> Next time have a cash ready, give him, or dispetcher your address and get out in front of your driveway..
> Nothing to see here, just a guy who didn't do his homework


You are 100% correct he did not do his homework , but a high caliber cab driver could have finessed the situation this is where the pros come in to play


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Just keep your f* mind clear. Uber is a ride-sharing. Don't treat Uber as a friendly but cheap cab drivers. Many pax pissed off UberX drivers. Many pax start to taste the bitter fruit from the bad seed they sowed.
> 
> Respect and tip your UberX drivers.


Spot on LOL!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The cab ride happened yesterday. @cyb3rpunk has written a lucid & detailed post of his nightmare cab ride home from the ER.
> There is enough detail in the OPs description that led me to believe that this cabbie deserves to have complaints lodged against him.
> 
> I consider & comport myself as a professional cab driver, and thus have above average expectations from other cab drivers. I sometimes tell other cab drivers in person to comport themselves more professionally.


Maybe a wash ????? 40/60% ????


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


If you are local to me I would have given you my bussiness card and tell you to pay me next ride


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> It will never change with the taxis, I've hung out with cabbies in my town( at the bus station where they all go when its slow) on very slow days in the summer. 4 or 5 of them will be talking, mostly *****ing about their company, other drivers or anything else on their minds. One of the cabbies gets a call from the dispatcher on his cell phone....does he head to the pickup? no he stands there another 10-15 minutes *****ing about everything in the world then finally leaves to do the call.


They make you look good , it's a strategic advantage you can exploit


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Some people in here are truly delusional... First, cabbies running red light and stop signs at 11pm in the burbs and not getting busted is not a surprise. Second, Uber still has a rating system and guys like this one wouldn't last a week with the consistent 1*s he would receive. There still is money to be made in certain markets, alot of drivers depend on this job and are trying to NOT get deactivated due to bad ratings so they will be at a minimal semi-decent drivers. I myself am a Uber Driver, and the service i provide goes beyond the scope of someone like this, i don't really do anything extraordinary though other than offering water and mints: I drive like a normal human, i take showers like a normal human, i am fast and reliable without having to be a nutcracker, i speak english, and i understand the difference between a driveway and a freeway, i could go on and on here but you all get the picture. Last time i was at the same ER i was fortunate enough to have my phone with me so i could order an Uber and guess what, it was a breeze, the driver was great, he obeyed traffic laws and followed my directions(not too hard, make a left at the first light and go straight for 2 miles), everything was great and i have nothing to complain about that experience. As an active Uber Driver i already see a lot of dumb cabbies doing dumb shit in the city, these guys manage to be even worse drivers than BMW/Audi/Lexus/Mercedes drivers, and that says a lot. I'm a Uber Veteran, i've done Uber Black i know the drill. So cabbies please, learn2drive or quit.


You need the bad cab drivers to contrast your good service , at the same time there are many more cab drivers than kill it compared to UBER , honestly there is no substitute to experience , when in a rut a driving by cab driver may look like a heroe inspite the smell ( seriously)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


If you are not going to tell me the address, just don't ****ing ride my Uber car as well. The problem is mostly you and not the driver. You are very likely extrapolating and going in tangents using your command on the English language to your advantage here in this forum. If that cabby dude was aware of this and what you are claiming as facts, I am sure he would have had a very different story about you to tell.

The ones that don't control the car, don't see the roads from all mirrors and are not in charge cannot and should not try to control when and where a car should go especially if they appear to be unstable like drunk, drugged etc... When coming out of the hospital did you have the same mental and motor capacity of a person to safely be allowed to drive? If not, chances are you would give wrong or delayed descriptions of what to do and you will create a road hazard.

Maybe the lack of English language skills of your driver that you have observed should have caused you to simply give him the destination so he can input to his gps and get on the road.

It appears you wanted a fight, you took it on that Indian cab dude.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Some people simply want to prove they are the alpha male and will push any button to prove that they are exactly that. I had a buddy who was driving four husky 40 somethings six miles out to the local strip club. The guy up front had to prove that he was worthy of the seat. First thing he asks Mike is "How do we know you aren't going to rip us off buddy??" Mike informs them they have no ****ing clue as to whether he is ripping them off. The conversion concerning trust and fidelity continues with Mike's integrity questioned a couple more times before they round the hill where there is a place to pull over. "Buddy, what do you do when a passenger refuses to pay you??" Mike replies while slowing down and pulling over, I pull over , stop the car and beat the living **** out of him. The guys in the back seat ask their buddy to back off. The dude in the front seat has one more go at it as they are about to turn in to the club to which Mike replied........ "You guys are paying me 20 bucks for me to take you up this mountain, then each of you is going to pay another 20 bucks to get in the club so you can throw countless dollars and fives at the ****s of women who could give two ****s about you.... and you want to know how it is you can trust me??" ........ I tell that story because any ride is at least half of what you make of it and the rest is in the hands of a stranger who is now forced to find out how resourceful they are. Some drivers are better than others at handling BS from obnoxious customers and even that varies day by day I'd have to assume. The fact that the OP mentions wishing they had a baseball bat to send the guy to the hospital - unreal.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I agree with you that this guy was an atrocious cabby, and has No businessdriving a cab.
> 
> But it seems this kind of behavior by cabbies is not only expected, but willingly tolerated by the riders.
> You should have taken command of the situation as soon as you realised what this guy was all about! But it's too late for that.
> ...


POST # 7 /@chi1cabby : I agree with

you, but MUCH MORE blame is owed
to the Hospital for releasing a not-yet-
ready-to-go patient. Having exited with-
out means of TNC /App acquired Ride
and without trying to enlist help of friend
or family Murphy's Law guaranteed him
San Francisco's Worst Cabby.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Some people simply want to prove they are the alpha male and will push any button to prove that they are exactly that. I had a buddy who was driving four husky 40 somethings six miles out to the local strip club. The guy up front had to prove that he was worthy of the seat. First thing he asks Mike is "How do we know you aren't going to rip us off buddy??" Mike informs them they have no ****ing clue as to whether he is ripping them off. The conversion concerning trust and fidelity continues with Mike's integrity questioned a couple more times before they round the hill where there is a place to pull over. "Buddy, what do you do when a passenger refuses to pay you??" Mike replies while slowing down and pulling over, I pull over , stop the car and beat the living **** out of him. The guys in the back seat ask their buddy to back off. The dude in the front seat has one more go at it as they are about to turn in to the club to which Mike replied........ "You guys are paying me 20 bucks for me to take you up this mountain, then each of you is going to pay another 20 bucks to get in the club so you can throw countless dollars and fives at the ****s of women who could give two ****s about you.... and you want to know how it is you can trust me??" ........ I tell that story because any ride is at least half of what you make of it and the rest is in the hands of a stranger who is now forced to find out how resourceful they are. Some drivers are better than others at handling BS from obnoxious customers and even that varies day by day I'd have to assume. The fact that the OP mentions wishing they had a baseball bat to send the guy to the hospital - unreal.





Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7 /@chi1cabby : I agree with
> 
> you, but MUCH MORE blame is owed
> to the Hospital for releasing a not-yet-
> ...


Google patient dumping has been happening for years 
It's illegal cab drivers get the hot potatoe


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Last summer I had a guy escorted into my back seat by hospital staff. He was sweating bullets, moaning, crying and sobbing, thrashing about like a gaffed tuna. The hospital had a voucher with his address printed on it, the voucher meant I was getting paid. I called base and asked them what I was supposed to do if the guy died during our five minute flight. Someone in the office had read the news paper and informed me the address had been busted for drugs the previous day. The guy was drenched and between moans and screams he told me he had kidney stones. I asked him if the kidney stone he was passing didn't happen to be made out of heroin....... He went back to sobbing. I got him home, it wasn't a bad neighborhood, near a place with good espresso. This passenger doesn't strike me as not being ready to go, he wasn't out of sorts, he just seemed to be a bit of a dick and he picked on a guy who couldn't defend himself by any other means than freaking out and running a bunch of lights and driving like an idiot, or so the OP claims. Personally, I think the OP is more intended to be a place to focus and further rage than anything else. The OP is mostly rage driven, I personally take such claims with a grain of salt.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

After 17 years of driving cabs, I pretty much have this down to an art.
"I can go your way, or the GPS way. If you don't like the GPS way at any given time, just tell me and I'll revert to your way".
I'm on a meter, so this negotiation is important to my customers. I want them to be happy.
if I can't make them happy, they simply don't want to be happy.
I can tolerate just about any @$$ hole for 17 minutes or so.
OP has the same preconceived beef with cabs that I do with Uber. Only difference is, I wouldn't go to a taxi forum and brag about verbally beating up on an Uber driver after doing so.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After 17 years of driving cabs, I pretty much have this down to an art.
> "I can go your way, or the GPS way. If you don't like the GPS way at any given time, just tell me and I'll revert to your way".
> I'm on a meter, so this negotiation is important to my customers. I want them to be happy.
> if I can't make them happy, they simply don't want to be happy.
> ...


This statement is proof of a True cab driver a real cab driver kudos.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with TwoFiddyMile. As a taxi driver I run on a meter. Once I know the address, I will tell them my preferred route and ask them if they have a preference should there be no really great, straight route to the destination. One thing I will not allow to happen is I wont let myself get stuck in slow traffic for extended periods should there be an accident or if work is getting out. Every once and a while I will get a drunk who will let me get them virtually home and within site start *****ing and bullying me that I gave them a run around. To those people (and I've been doing this for 15+ years myself) I offer to take them back to the starting point, restart the meter and take them home their preferred route. If their route comes out less, they get to pay that fare. If the meter comes out to be the same or more, I expect them to pay me for the entire trip. I have yet to have someone take me up on that. The communication needs to be good from the start. I refuse to let someone hang me by my own mic cord. I completely agree with TwoFiddyMile. I feel I can deal with a lot of bullshit, but by the same token, I don't need to be someone's verbal punching bag. If someone talked to me in the manner the OP talked to his driver, he would do so at the real risk of winding up walking home. I would hope an UBER driver would be able to do the same. The OP has a taste of racist of xenophobic sentiment that would be tough to tolerate as a driver. That he seems to have panicked and ran a bunch of lights, that is a bummer. He should never have left the ER with the OP. The OP would have been quite different in that case, still unhappy, but it would have been different for sure.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

When I drove cabs I learned people skills human behavior many times dispatch screwed up a call of forgot to dispatch or WE were just to busy to cover all calls 
It was not uncommon for me to be late to a customer with a flight meeting etc. 
Customer gets in my car( I say I'm sorry for the delay ) starts verbally abusing me ( I'm 6ft 240 ) I just stay quiet 
He keeps at it , keeps at it , keeps at it - 6 min later goes quiet ( the whole time I'm still quet) 
Then he stays quiet , quiet , quiet, then he says I'm very sorry (never once have I not got a apologie ) my answer : I understand I'm late but no excuses I'm sorry for that 
Then it turns in to a apology war @ the end fat tip & a friend for life.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I agree with TwoFiddyMile. As a taxi driver I run on a meter. Once I know the address, I will tell them my preferred route and ask them if they have a preference should there be no really great, straight route to the destination. One thing I will not allow to happen is I wont let myself get stuck in slow traffic for extended periods should there be an accident or if work is getting out. Every once and a while I will get a drunk who will let me get them virtually home and within site start *****ing and bullying me that I gave them a run around. To those people (and I've been doing this for 15+ years myself) I offer to take them back to the starting point, restart the meter and take them home their preferred route. If their route comes out less, they get to pay that fare. If the meter comes out to be the same or more, I expect them to pay me for the entire trip. I have yet to have someone take me up on that. The communication needs to be good from the start. I refuse to let someone hang me by my own mic cord. I completely agree with TwoFiddyMile. I feel I can deal with a lot of bullshit, but by the same token, I don't need to be someone's verbal punching bag. If someone talked to me in the manner the OP talked to his driver, he would do so at the real risk of winding up walking home. I would hope an UBER driver would be able to do the same. The OP has a taste of racist of xenophobic sentiment that would be tough to tolerate as a driver. That he seems to have panicked and ran a bunch of lights, that is a bummer. He should never have left the ER with the OP. The OP would have been quite different in that case, still unhappy, but it would have been different for sure.


Good way of doing bussiness 
it comes down to educating the customer the 5% of bad customers problem is in UBER feedback system it's one sided bad customer is never accountable 
And you know 1 bad apple spoils the whole basket


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Denouber said:


> I m not racist . Whenever I see an indian I know something gonna go wrong . Some indian are nice people but the majority of them are rude . The only time they look like salve at work cause they don't want to lose their jobs.


That's racist.

And for future reference, when you start a sentence with "I'm not racist" you are usually racist.

You are suffering from Confirmation bias. You are racist, so you only notice the people that confirm your racist bias and do not notice the perfectly normal ones walking down the street minding their business on their way to their important or unimportant jobs where they may or may not be well respected.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

↑
I m not racist . Whenever I see an indian I know something gonna go wrong . Some indian are nice people but the majority of them are rude . The only time they look like salve at work cause they don't want to lose their jobs.



ExpAwesome said:


> That's racist.
> 
> And for future reference, when you start a sentence with "I'm not racist" you are usually racist.
> 
> You are suffering from Confirmation bias. You are racist, so you only notice the people that confirm your racist bias and do not notice the perfectly normal ones walking down the street minding their business on their way to their important or unimportant jobs where they may or may not be well respected.


I'm not a know-it-all, but I know that psychologically when you begin a sentence that way...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

@Exp Xenophobic might be appropriate too.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> ↑
> I m not racist . Whenever I see an indian I know something gonna go wrong . Some indian are nice people but the majority of them are rude . The only time they look like salve at work cause they don't want to lose their jobs.
> 
> I'm not a know-it-all, but I know that psychologically when you begin a sentence that way...


Not exactly sure what you are saying here or who you are saying it to...


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Huberis said:


> @Exp Xenophobic might be appropriate too.


Racists can't pronounce that. Them big words is to hard to say.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

ExpAwesome said:


> Not exactly sure what you are saying here or who you are saying it to...


I was agreeing. That type of statement is classic racism.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Would you guys get off calling each other racists, xenophobic etc.
There is No point to it. We've had a few of these threads in the last few weeks.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Would you guys get off calling each other racists, xenophobic etc.
> There is No point to it. We've had a few of these threads in the last few weeks.


That's racist.

I believe that all races are the same, although some can drink milk without farting while others can run faster. Other than that, there really is no difference.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> That's racist.
> 
> I believe that all races are the same, although some can drink milk without farting while others can run faster. Other than that, there really is no difference.


Touchy but I'm jumping in , I think there is nothing wrong when it's said in a semi-constructive way I'm 100% mexican but most Mexicans bother the hell out of me , I'm embarrassed some times 
Yet I don't dislike any one because of their race alone if you are a solid person you are OK in my book 
I bring a lot of criticism to my fellow mex when we gather together I challenge them to improve ( example amnesty really earn it !!! show me what you bring to the table , you really think waving the mexican flag is going to help you cause??? ) 
The work like a slave applies to many races I have been there when people called me "el cheap-o" it challenged me to improve , if some one had padded me in the back who knows


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Touchy but I'm jumping in , I think there is nothing wrong when it's said in a semi-constructive way I'm 100% mexican but most Mexicans bother the hell out of me , I'm embarrassed some times
> Yet I don't dislike any one because of their race alone if you are a solid person you are OK in my book
> I bring a lot of criticism to my fellow mex when we gather together I challenge them to improve ( example amnesty really earn it !!! show me what you bring to the table , you really think waving the mexican flag is going to help you cause??? )
> The work like a slave applies to many races I have been there when people called me "el cheap-o" it challenged me to improve , if some one had padded me in the back who knows


Embarrassed by what?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Many Many things we all have things to be embarrass of IM TAKING RACE OUT OF THE EQUATION lets talk bussiness , let's start with the previous statement how can someone not be awear of their body odor regarles of race , do I want to walk in your house with stinky ?? There is a lot more
No one is perfect especially not me
Alcohol , drugs , gambling , domestic violence ??
I believe when you are a guest you must behave better than your Host respect his home , if you were in my home I would not expect any less
P.S. Yes I'm embarrassed of my grammar


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


AM not trying to rub salt to injury but a cab driver you cannot understand well probably has problem understanding you too. If you had given (read, spelt) the address to him much earlier it would have saved you part of the ordeal. Clearly at some point you lost your calm and may even have yelled at an already confused driver making a bad situation worse.
You had a bad cab ride and driver, but maybe if you handled things a bit differently some of those things could have been avoided.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Many Many things we all have things to be embarrass of IM TAKING RACE OUT OF THE EQUATION lets talk bussiness , let's start with the previous statement how can someone not be awear of their body odor regarles of race , do I want to walk in your house with stinky ?? There is a lot more
> No one is perfect especially not me
> Alcohol , drugs , gambling , domestic violence ??
> I believe when you are a guest you must behave better than your Host respect his home , if you were in my home I would not expect any less
> P.S. Yes I'm embarrassed of my grammar


Body odor adds character and domestic violence maintains an orderly home. Drugs and alcohol are an entertainment, which require domestic violence before use -- to make sure it's a smooth ride. Gambling is a form of earnings, if you know how to forecast.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Cabbie-hate is particularly vicious in America since it’s such a convenient proxy for racism and anti-brown immigration.

Do cabbies smell? Sure they do. Are you pointing that out because it very importantly needs to be said? Now I’m suspicious. Anyone here without IMMENSELY heightened sympathy for the taxi driver has either been driving for less than a week, is not a driver at all, or is an Uber sycophant and finds terrible conditions oddly pleasurable.

not responding to any post in particular, just to things I’ve heard my friends and passengers say. Yes LA has a non-functional transit network, but that doesn’t make drivers your ****ing slaves. Move away if you cannot fathom other ways of getting around and rely on an underclass of driving slaves.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Cabbie-hate is particularly vicious in America since it's such a convenient proxy for racism and anti-brown immigration.
> 
> Do cabbies smell? Sure they do. Are you pointing that out because it very importantly needs to be said? Now I'm suspicious. Anyone here without IMMENSELY heightened sympathy for the taxi driver has either been driving for less than a week, is not a driver at all, or is an Uber sycophant and finds terrible conditions oddly pleasurable.


1st: Maybe most people hate cabbies because of immigrants. But the worst cabbies I've ever had have been fat white men.

2nd: Is smell not important to you when paying to be transported in an enclosed space?

3rd: Why would anyone here have sympathy for the IMMENSELY low standards cab drivers live up to, when we all do the same job and treat our customers with much more respect and provide better environments.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> 3rd: Why would anyone here have sympathy for the IMMENSELY low standards cab drivers live up to, when we all do the same job and treat our customers with much more respect and provide better environments.


Outside of double/2.5+ surge hours, in 95% of Uber cities, you are doing their job at volunteer wages with volunteer spirit. It's easy to do a good job when it's a 10/hr a week job. It's easy to keep the car clean when you have four more years worth of payments to make on it. Easy to be nice and take repeated ones on the chin, when you've got the part-timer attitude.

If you do a minimum fare ride with a smile, the whole world is laughing at you, but it's the cabbies who you've stolen from by doing their job at a loss, for no reason. Ratings? Loneliness?



ExpAwesome said:


> 2nd: Is smell not important to you when paying to be transported in an enclosed space?


Cab drivers smell like normal people who have to sit in a cab for ten hours on end. And they seldom smell any worse than 100 random passengers in aggregate. Cabs smell because of passengers. If you aren't soaking and scrubbing up the Axe body spray off your Prius upholstery, it's accumulating and never going away.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Those people in those cities shouldn't be driving. And making that little money should put them in a worse position than taxi drivers.

No matter how bad your job is there is still time to shower every morning.

If you are making volunteer wages, then stop driving until Uber realizes it needs to raise its rates to get more drivers


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Cabbie-hate is particularly vicious in America since it's such a convenient proxy for racism and anti-brown immigration.
> 
> Do cabbies smell? Sure they do. Are you pointing that out because it very importantly needs to be said? Now I'm suspicious. Anyone here without IMMENSELY heightened sympathy for the taxi driver has either been driving for less than a week, is not a driver at all, or is an Uber sycophant and finds terrible conditions oddly pleasurable.
> 
> not responding to any post in particular, just to things I've heard my friends and passengers say. Yes LA has a non-functional transit network, but that doesn't make drivers your ****ing slaves. Move away if you cannot fathom other ways of getting around and rely on an underclass of driving slaves.


This is absolutely correct. Uber and Lyft would never have gotten off the ground without appealing to this deep prejudice.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


Sounds bad, did you take his details? did you make a complaint with his base?

Shouldn't happen to anyone, but why not take the complaint to his base and report back your results.

He may get suspended for a while, but he could UBER whilst working that off.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Denouber said:


> I m not racist . Whenever I see an indian I know something gonna go wrong . Some indian are nice people but the majority of them are rude . The only time they look like salve at work cause they don't want to lose their jobs.


They can't ALL work in Call Centres!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Came out of the hospital ER yesterday and found myself without my phone and wallet and no number to remember, i needed to go home and a i had only one option: The infamous taxicab, so i had the nurse call me one and within a 10 minutes this short indian dude shows up, didn't look at my face, didn't say hi. Ok
> 
> I get in his yellowcab old ford fusion backseat, going to my house was a straight short, make a left at the first light and drive down on it for 2 miles and that's it, i told him, "i'll will show you the way, just make a left on hickey and go all the way down". But nope, he kept driving a 5mph on a 40mph road with the meter running swerving through lanes insisting that i give him my address so he can put it in his garmin gps while driving. His english was atrocious i could barely understand anything he said, anyways at this point i'm screaming at him YOU DONT NEED MY ADDRESS JUST MAKE A ****ING LEFT while he ignores me and keeps speaking some sort of language i believe to be an failed attempt at english, finally i gave up and gave him the damn address(after having to repeat the address like 10 times and spell six one one another 20 times). And he guns it, went straight through 2 red lights and failed to stop at every single stop sign. Now the best part: to get to my house you need to go through a driveway that gives access to not only my house but my neighbors house, it is a narrow roaddriveway and my house is the last one, after he misses the driveway, about 3 times because he's too busy driving like a maniac while talking on the phone he finally manages to enter the driveway, i tell him: "This is a driveway, please drive slowly to the end of it". This son of a b* guns in the ****ing driveway, this son of a b* was driving inside our driveway like it's a fuc* race track. At this point i wasn't sure if i should call the police or not, but i just said whatever, so my wallet was downstairs and i made him wait a good 5 minutes, as i came out the house with my card to pay for the fare, this moron have the nerve to ask me if i want to give him a tip, lol, i gave him 50 cents. But in reality i should have socked him in the face with a baseball bat and sent him back to that ER.
> 
> ...


Get ready... Uber is hiring all the cab drivers they can. Soon, you may see the same treatment there.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

ExpAwesome said:


> That's racist.
> 
> And for future reference, when you start a sentence with "I'm not racist" you are usually racist.
> 
> You are suffering from Confirmation bias. You are racist, so you only notice the people that confirm your racist bias and do not notice the perfectly normal ones walking down the street minding their business on their way to their important or unimportant jobs where they may or may not be well respected.


I'm racist against stupid people of any race...


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Atleast you weren't raped, held hostage. Beaten with a hammer or assaulted with a knife? That's the stuff some UberX drivers are up to lately.


Plenty of crimes committed by cabbies..http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...r-20-years-raping-passenger-article-1.1789225
or maybe this...http://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article1136560.html


----------

